# Trasferirsi a Milano. Consigli.



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2015)

Salve a tutti
Mi rivolgo agli utenti che abitano a Milano.

Sto valutando la possibilità di trasferirmi a Milano, ma essendoci stato solo un paio di volte per pochi giorni, è una città che conosco quasi per nulla.
Cerco un appartamento in affitto, per me e la mia ragazza. 
Per quanto riguarda il budget non è molto alto, e indicativamente non vorrei spendere più di 800/850€ (va benissimo anche un bilocale), e vorrei una zona tranquilla, ben collegata con i mezzi pubblici (non sono automunito) e con i servizi essenziali (supermercati, negozi, ecc..).
Che zona consigliate?

Grazie ^^


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti
> Mi rivolgo agli utenti che abitano a Milano.
> 
> Sto valutando la possibilità di trasferirmi a Milano, ma essendoci stato solo un paio di volte per pochi giorni, è una città che conosco quasi per nulla.
> ...



Da dove provieni? 
se non indispensabile per questioni lavorative te lo sconsiglio, ci sono cittadine molto più belle per viverci,

800/850 Euro per l'affitto sono un discreto Badget, puoi trovare tranquillamente anche dei trilocali

Le zone? io amo il verde, perciò o zona San Siro (quella dello stadio, più signorile) o zona Comasina Bruzzano/Parco nord (più popolare) tutte due servitissime da metro e centri commerciali.
Le zone centrali io le eviterei come la peste, ma se ami case, traffico e cemento...


----------



## Miro (25 Settembre 2015)

Se vuoi risparmiare sull'affitto io ti direi anche di uscire fuori e guardare anche Pavia/Lodi che in quanto a trasporti sono comunque collegatissime (ci sono i suburbani, regionali e intercity che partono ogni 10-15 minuti), e sono meno caotiche.


----------



## Hammer (25 Settembre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se vuoi risparmiare sull'affitto io ti direi anche di uscire fuori e guardare anche Pavia/Lodi che in quanto a trasporti sono comunque collegatissime (ci sono i suburbani, regionali e intercity che partono ogni 10-15 minuti), e sono meno caotiche.



A livello ancora inferiore c'è anche Saronno, ben collegata con Milano (stazione ferroviaria attraversata da ben 4 linee che fermano per Milano, ovvero Como, Novara, Varese, Laveno). Dista circa mezz'ora.


----------



## Mou (25 Settembre 2015)

Non lasciarti impressionare dai luoghi comuni tipo "Milano città grigia, nebbiosa, trantran..." Io ci vivo per studio da tre anni e non tornerei mai indietro nella mia piccola cittadine d'origine. Le possibilità offerte sono molte, sia dal punto di vista lavorativo che di svago/tempo libero.
Il budget è alto, a 850€ trovi qualcosa anche in zona Porta Genova/Via Tortona/Sant'Agostino, per me l'area più bella della città (quella dei Navigli, per capirci). Altrimenti anche Porta Venezia, ben collegata (la stazione centrale
È facilmente raggiungibile) e con lo splendido parco Montanelli accanto.
Hai un budget alto, imho andare a Pavia/Saronno/Comasina non vale la pena a quelle cifre.


----------

